# City man sought in bank robbery



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FALL RIVER — Fall River police are seeking a New Bedford man in connection with a bank robbery in the city. 
A man approached the counter in Sovereign Bank on North Main Street on the morning of Oct. 20 and brandished a handgun. He fled the bank with an unknown amount of money, Fall River police said. 
Police are seeking Joaquim Grace, 32, with a last known address of 178A Chancery St., New Bedford, and consider him armed and dangerous, according to a news release. 
Police retrieved photos of the suspect from bank surveillance equipment and distributed them to the media. As a result of the exposure, the police received at least a dozen tips, which led them to identify Mr. Grace as the suspect, according to the news release. 
Anyone with information regarding the case should call the Police Department's Major Crimes Division at (508) 324-2796


----------

